# Ibis Ripley AF Review



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

Its good to see manufacturers going back to aluminum with a decent spec. Recently it was like, if you want a Fox fork, you need to bump up to the carbon model. Seems like a solid bike. Nice review.


----------



## C-H (Jan 25, 2018)

I wonder why they made the AF slacker and not the same as the carbon version.
Why? Because I'd like to run a 140 fork.


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey Josh nice review of the new Ripley AF as someone who has also spent time on the Ripmo v2 or even AF - how would you compare/contrast them?


----------



## Josh Patterson (Nov 23, 2005)

kamper11 said:


> Hey Josh nice review of the new Ripley AF as someone who has also spent time on the Ripmo v2 or even AF - how would you compare/contrast them?


Great question. I didn't think of comparing the Ripley AF to the Ripmo AF/Ripmo V2 while I was writing the review, but I'm sure there are folks on the fence about which way to go.

In my opinion, the Ripley AF feels very similar to the original Ripmo in terms of rider positioning. (They share the same seat tube angle, there's a .4° difference in head tube angle, and the reach numbers are very similar for a size medium.)
That feeling quickly disappears when you realize the Ripley AF will run out of travel pretty quickly if you try to ride it like a Ripmo. The Ripley AF pedals better than the Ripmo AF/Ripmo V2. It's a more efficient climber and requires less effort to pump through turns and over small obstacles on flowy/rolling terrain.

In deciding whether or not you're a Ripley rider or a Ripmo rider, I think it's important to consider where you spend most of your time riding and to give yourself an honest self-assessment of your skill level.

If most of your trails are steep, technical, and if you occasionally make trips to bike parks or destinations like Moab, Bellingham, Squamish, etc., I would opt for the Ripmo.

If most of your trails are fast and flowy with lots of alt lines and smaller drops (smaller than, say, 4-5 feet), I think the Ripley AF is an excellent choice.

This is just my opinion, but I think the new generation of short-travel trail bikes (120-130mm) are really good for beginners and expert-level riders but don't serve the majority of intermediate riders as well as more traditional 140-160mm trail bikes.

From my time coordinating large group tests and observing fellow mountain bikers, #downcountry bikes are great for developing skills and confidence as riders get started in the sport. Once riders progress and start to push the limits, these bikes often let intermediate riders down. The long wheelbases and slack head angles make it very easy to outride their suspension travel, resulting in many "oh ****" moments. Longer-travel trail bikes give mid-level riders more of a buffer zone to work within. On the flip side, once a rider masters basic and intermediate riding skills, these short-travel bikes make trails that have become less challenging on longer-travel bikes fun again.

I own a Ripmo V2 and a carbon Ripley. They're both great bikes. If I had to choose only one, it would absolutely be the Ripley.

Make sense? Clear as mud?


----------



## jbhaji (Oct 9, 2019)

Has an actual mountain biker (not a sponsored rider) ridden one of these and how was it?
Thinking about getting one.


----------



## Mathelo (Sep 1, 2013)

Josh Patterson said:


> I own a Ripmo V2 and a carbon Ripley. They're both great bikes. If I had to choose only one, it would absolutely be the Ripley.


Up until I read this sentence, I was convinced that your first choice would be the Ripmo.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

jbhaji said:


> Has an actual mountain biker (not a sponsored rider) ridden one of these and how was it?
> Thinking about getting one.


There's a lot of discussion down in the Ibis forum that might be of use to you.


----------



## Josh Patterson (Nov 23, 2005)

jbhaji said:


> Has an actual mountain biker (not a sponsored rider) ridden one of these and how was it?
> Thinking about getting one.


To clarify: I am an actual living human mountain biker. I am not sponsored or have any affiliation with Ibis.

Our forums offer a wide range of opinions from current and prospective Ripley owners. Check out this thread: Ripley AF


----------



## Josh Patterson (Nov 23, 2005)

Mathelo said:


> Up until I read this sentence, I was convinced that your first choice would be the Ripmo.


Plot twist!


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

Josh Patterson said:


> Ibis is launching a version of the Ripley trail bike that follows in the footsteps of the Ripmo AF. The Ripley AF features an aluminum frame, a slacker head angle and a wallet-friendly price tag that is sure to please many mountain bikers. I've spent a couple of weeks getting familiar with the new bike and, as a carbon Ripley owner, I have a few opinions on this new machine.
> 
> *Related: Ibis Ripmo AF Review*
> 
> ...





Josh Patterson said:


> Ibis is launching a version of the Ripley trail bike that follows in the footsteps of the Ripmo AF. The Ripley AF features an aluminum frame, a slacker head angle and a wallet-friendly price tag that is sure to please many mountain bikers. I've spent a couple of weeks getting familiar with the new bike and, as a carbon Ripley owner, I have a few opinions on this new machine.
> 
> *Related: Ibis Ripmo AF Review*
> 
> ...


If they fitted the ripley AF with the same DVO suspension on the ripmp AF..now that would be the ****..


----------



## jbhaji (Oct 9, 2019)

Josh Patterson said:


> To clarify: I am an actual living human mountain biker. I am not sponsored or have any affiliation with Ibis.
> 
> Our forums offer a wide range of opinions from current and prospective Ripley owners. Check out this thread: Ripley AF


Thanks 
I didn't mean imply you aren't a human.
But a lot of the online reviews read more like marketing than review.
I put more faith in the opinion of "normal" riders without any financial skin in the game.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

jbhaji said:


> Has an actual mountain biker (not a sponsored rider) ridden one of these and how was it?
> Thinking about getting one.


We have some early ride content and working on more for the Ripley AF. Check us out on YouTube Straight Line MTB. We buy all our bikes on our own to offer honest feedback.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Josh Patterson said:


> Great question. I didn't think of comparing the Ripley AF to the Ripmo AF/Ripmo V2 while I was writing the review, but I'm sure there are folks on the fence about which way to go.
> 
> In my opinion, the Ripley AF feels very similar to the original Ripmo in terms of rider positioning. (They share the same seat tube angle, there's a .4° difference in head tube angle, and the reach numbers are very similar for a size medium.)
> That feeling quickly disappears when you realize the Ripley AF will run out of travel pretty quickly if you try to ride it like a Ripmo. The Ripley AF pedals better than the Ripmo AF/Ripmo V2. It's a more efficient climber and requires less effort to pump through turns and over small obstacles on flowy/rolling terrain.
> ...


I have to ask: why do you think intermediate riders are best served on 140-160mm bikes?

Seems that lack of skill + bike-induced overconfidence is a recipe for disaster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh Patterson (Nov 23, 2005)

Le Duke said:


> I have to ask: why do you think intermediate riders are best served on 140-160mm bikes?
> 
> Seems that lack of skill + bike-induced overconfidence is a recipe for disaster.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So-called "bike-induced overconfidence" is just as prevalent on down-country bikes; long-travel trail bikes offer a significantly larger margin for error for intermediate riders.


----------



## dara_p (Feb 27, 2021)

I am looking at the Ripmo AF and Ripley AF (if I can get either this season). If I'm constraining myself to alloy, are they any other bikes worth considering? I'm coming from a 2014 Salsa Horsethief Alloy which has been pretty good and I'd want any new bike to be as good a climber. I don't mind the more weight of the Ripmo AF (I think a medium, maybe with a coil even is not much over 35 lbs which is about my limit), but I'd want the bike to be an efficient climber (meaning if I evened out the bike weight with different water bottles, the most efficient bike is be the fastest). I've looked at a few esotoric bikes like the Canfield Tilt, but I don't see any strong competitors to Ibis in metal from more available brands (I think the Tilt is hard to get, though I haven't ruled it out - pricey for alloy).

So if just carry more water on a Ripley AF, can I tell the difference on the uphills when comparing to less water on a Ripmo AF? If, so is it a big enough difference to sacrifice the plushier downhill ride for climbing?


----------



## Josh Patterson (Nov 23, 2005)

dara_p said:


> I am looking at the Ripmo AF and Ripley AF (if I can get either this season). If I'm constraining myself to alloy, are they any other bikes worth considering? I'm coming from a 2014 Salsa Horsethief Alloy which has been pretty good and I'd want any new bike to be as good a climber. I don't mind the more weight of the Ripmo AF (I think a medium, maybe with a coil even is not much over 35 lbs which is about my limit), but I'd want the bike to be an efficient climber (meaning if I evened out the bike weight with different water bottles, the most efficient bike is be the fastest). I've looked at a few esotoric bikes like the Canfield Tilt, but I don't see any strong competitors to Ibis in metal from more available brands (I think the Tilt is hard to get, though I haven't ruled it out - pricey for alloy).
> 
> So if just carry more water on a Ripley AF, can I tell the difference on the uphills when comparing to less water on a Ripmo AF? If, so is it a big enough difference to sacrifice the plushier downhill ride for climbing?


Interesting question: If you were controlling for weight, my impression is that the Ripley AF would still be a more efficient climber-especially if you factor in a coil shock. (Assuming you're talking about technical climbs where you are utilizing the rear suspension, rather than using a climb switch on fire roads.)

I think the real question is do you want a bike with similar all-around performance as your Horsethief? If so, the Ripley AF is the better choice. Or, have your riding style/ambitions changed, and now you want a longer-travel bike that is more focused on descending than climbing?

Having ridden the Horsethief when it was launched, I think the Ripley AF is a _much_ better descender. (It's also a better climber.) The head angle is 2.5 degrees slacker, the reach is a full size longer, and the seat tube angle is approximately 2.5 degrees steeper than the Horsethief.

I hope this helps.


----------



## dara_p (Feb 27, 2021)

Josh Patterson said:


> Interesting question: If you were controlling for weight, my impression is that the Ripley AF would still be a more efficient climber-especially if you factor in a coil shock. (Assuming you're talking about technical climbs where you are utilizing the rear suspension, rather than using a climb switch on fire roads.)


Yes, I am the most concerned with somewhat technical climbs - ones where I might not succeed with one bike, but would more often clean with a more uphill capable bike.

I've been thinking more on what I want which is trickier due the difficulty of test riding a bunch of different bikes (which is what I would normally do). I've come to the conclusion that if I have to buy a bike without being able to test ride it, I'd be foolish to leave the basic Horsethief category. So no Ibis Ripmo AF, no Salsa Blackthorn. I will admit being an engineer type who gets a kick out of listening and reading to a lot of tradeoffs between bike designs, and I did consider a coil shock if I were to get a Ripmo AF. I saw a few videos on people that ride that bike with a Jade X coil and I thought - we'll, if the bike is efficient and I can lose 3-4 kg off my body weight (which I need to do no matter what bike I get), maybe I don't mind pushing that bike weight for the benefit of a really plush ride.

But the more I look at reviews and think back to what kind of a rider I've been over the years and what I'm looking forward to riding for my remaining riding years, I have to admit a trail bike that is getting close to an enduro bike isn't that great of a fit. I don't do lift service, I don't want to ride anything so crazy that I could injure myself badly (at 58 with a family, I've lost a lot of youthful risk taking) . And I don't ride nearly as fast as all this helmet cam videos I'm watching.

So now I'm thinking I need to pick the best bike I can get this year (maybe as late as August if I have to) that is in the class of the following bikes:

Ibis Ripley AF - I still lean towards alloy, but have added carbon to my options recently. I wasn't the only one who wondered if Ibis would come out with one of these after hearing about the Ripmo AF. I've read great reviews when it came out (and your comment) and so this definitely a front runner if I can get one.

Ibis Ripley Carbon - If I'm looking at other Carbon bikes, I suppose this one should be in the running. But if both are equally available, I lean AF even with the weight penalty.

Transition Spur - It's amazing to listen to reviews on this bike. No wonder it seems unattainable.

Pivot 429 - my shop that I got the Salsa from no longer carries Salsa, but they carry Pivot, BMC, Surley. I've looked at the BMC Speedfox a bit (which might be fine), but the Pivot 429 is getting a lot of accolades and being a fan of one of Weagle's design, I'd get a related one on this bike (and the Ibis)

Salsa Horsethief - I thought it was the best bike I rode in 2014 though I don't recall what else I tried. They don't seem to be talked about very much now (Blackthorn gets some press though), so I'm guessing they no longer match the competition. I've chatted with Salsa over email, and it would be Fall before I could get one and they have not announced if they will have a 2021 model with any changes. I did consider an SLX version of the 2020 as a no-brainer 1x and dropper post upgrade to my 2014 but I couldn't find one anywhere (and hence here I am looking at other bikes).

Or any other company - I've seen reviews for bikes that I wouldn't rule out from a lot of companies (Revel, Canfield, Orange, YT, Marin, BMC, Yeti, Giant, Norco, Devinci, Santa Cruz). I've owned two Trek bikes (720 touring, 920 MTB) but I'm not that impressed with their efficient trail bike offering (which I guess is the Fuel Ex).

So any other comments you have are more than welcome. I may not end up getting a bike this year and wait a few years till things are hopefully more normal. But I'd love to ride a great new bike this summer if it works out.

You mentioned a lot of geometry numbers and I have to admit I don't follow that stuff very well. I assume whatever bike I get, I can put the seat post at an optimum pedaling height, and I can have enough room to adjust the seat fore/aft where I want it based on standard pedaling efficiency recommendations. If not, I'll be pissed the seat tube angle is too steep or too shallow - I guess I better figure out if this is a potential worry. And on reach, I'm willing to change the handlebar stem to be comfortable - I don't want to be way stretched out on a bike as when I ride uphill and sit more upright (a welcome change from road biking which I could often not comfortably reach the handlebars when sitting up). But if reach to handlebars is too long even with a short stem, I won't like it. So when I hear reviews of the Pivot 429 where they bumped the reach so much it's like bumping a size, I get nervous (I think it was like 7 mm which doesn't sound like that much). I probably should look more at my 2014 Horstehief geometry and check my seat rails to see if I have play both directions before I decide. In general, I'm always riding a medium (I'm 175 cm with typical legs). I can ride my wife's Salsa hardtail which is a small and I know that is the wrong size, but I think most company's larges are the wrong size for me too. So I'm stuck on whatever geo they offer in a medium.

Thanks again for your thoughts - I'll look for your posts in other threads.


----------

